# Did Bush Know or Was He Just Clueless?



## MTPheas (Oct 8, 2003)

http://www.cooperativeresearch.org/time ... ngday.html


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

The event was so shocking that there is no doubt that it took everyone in this country time to really absorb the enormity of the first enemy attack on US soil since WW2. Bush was probably deluged with varing and conflicting accounts as were the rest of us early on, so why wouldn't he be confused like the rest of us were he's only human. The President can't go off half cocked without a level of certainty so the delay in action makes perfect sense. All the BS about the fighter jets not traveling with Air Force One proves only that the writers don't have a clue how well our airspace is monitored, they know where planes are in relation to air Force 1 at all times and the assumption that a normal airliner could approach or catch AF1 after the threat was known is nonsense. Anyone that would try to fly a fighter type aircraft( which is the only type of aircraft that would have a chance of damaging it) into US air space would not even get within our airspace much less catch airforce one ( I'm suprised the authors of this BS weren't worried about the Al queda winged camel squadron)  . The airforce doesn't have to confer with Bush about that. SO then you have the amazed reports of how high they flew and quickly they climbed, well thats because the only real threat was a land based missile which a fighter really could'nt do much about anyway, other than shoot back after the attack. This is another article full of half truths as the left continues to grasp at straws in their ongoing attempt to disparage Bush and his admistration. As for the varing opinions about what happened when, everyone with an ounce of sense knows that if you interview twenty witnesses to any event they will give differing accounts of what happened when, and when you get right down to it there is no reason for Bush to tell how he gets info and how timely it is. But there is good reason for him to be misleading about it. The public does need to know every damn thing when we are discussing national security. What a pointless BS article uke:


----------



## cootkiller (Oct 23, 2002)

WOW,
Boobm. is SOOOOOOO smart.
Now Boobm. are these retaliations to this article researched facts or just your opinion. Sounds like you OPINION.
Truth is you will say anything is fact just to protect you butt buddy BUSH.

cootkiller


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

Coot such anger is unhealthy loosen your hatband a little bit :lol: you need to get over your embarrassment about being proven a dunce.


----------



## Militant_Tiger (Feb 23, 2004)

i agree with him, i suppose im a dunce as well. all hail the mighty bob, the genius among mice


----------



## Bobm (Aug 26, 2003)

MT it doesn't surprise me you agree with Coot he has the same level of maturity as you. Lines like "Bob is soooooo smart" sound like two little kids taunting each other over the backyard fence. I realize that Cootkiller can't make an intellingent response and actually discuss the issue, simple things like listing his position and supporting it with something escape Coot but you could do better.


----------

